# Shall we covenant today?



## RamistThomist (Jul 30, 2007)

*disclaimer*
I am not a covenanter. I am not arguing for going back to it. But I want to explore some of the arguments pro and con. 

Men make covenants throughout the bible. Our scottish fathers made covenants. Why don't we make covenants?


----------



## MW (Jul 30, 2007)

Every formal agreement we enter into is a covenant to which God holds us obliged.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 30, 2007)

I've thought about this topic plenty and am ready to hear some answers. 

My biggest question is specifically concerning instances like the Battle of Blood River in South Africa. It says, "Prior to the battle of Blood River Andries Pretorius took a vow before God for deliverance that should they be granted victory that day would forever be celebrated in His honour." The 470 Afrikaner farmers won, not a single fatality in a fight against 12,000-15,000 Zulus. 

http://funkymunky.co.za/bloodriver.html

What my question is is this: These men, though deeply devout, were exceedingly racist and held their black brothers to be inferior, not a counterpart as the pinnacle of Creation. Would God actually partake in a covenant under such circumstances? Is this then a true covenant? I am not trying to read His mind, but it is more the concept (which I think is what the OP is targeting as well). The vow is nice and all, but wouldn't a Christian celebrate in this way anyway?


----------



## ADKing (Jul 30, 2007)

There is a very good modern explanation of covenanting here: http://www.rpc.org/beliefs/testimony/ch3.htm. 

The WPCUS has very recently entered into a covenant. View it herehttp://www.wpcus.org/WPC_Covenant_of_Union.htm


----------



## wsw201 (Jul 30, 2007)

I would agree with Mr. Winzer. 

Jacob,

Are you talking about personal covenanting or covenanting on a larger scale? Which ever it is all should consider WCF chapter 22.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 30, 2007)

wsw201 said:


> I would agree with Mr. Winzer.
> 
> Jacob,
> 
> Are you talking about personal covenanting or covenanting on a larger scale? Which ever it is all should consider WCF chapter 22.



Either one.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 31, 2007)

Between men only or with God? If with God, can the covenant come from either party or is it only in one direction: I.e., from God to His people?


----------

